# Cabin Fever/WIHH: ? about bedside shotgun holder



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just curious - where did y'all purchase your holders that fit between your mattress and box springs that hold your shotguns?

Thanks in advance for your information.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The-BackUp | The Bedside Gun Rack $39.95

Hers:









His:


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, Cabin Fever. BTW, what kind of shotguns are those? I have several with standard stocks, pistol stocks like that might be better, especially if sitting up from a supine position to shoot.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds like Christmas presents to me!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love them with the laced edged bed skirt.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I pity the fool who tries to sneak into your room at night


----------

